# Tuner and Gracie Pics



## pinkkitties (Feb 22, 2005)

I got a scanner so here are some pics of Tuner and Gracie.

Cuddle time









Sleepy time









Yum, my foot tastes good!









Tuner napping with his dad









Gracie in the sink 









Tuner in the hamper 









Sleepy Gracie 









What's this?









It tastes good.









Look at their tails.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

OMG!!!
That last picture is just AMAZING!!!!
SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwww their tails!!!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh man, I gotta agree. That is unfathomably cute. Psi likes crackers too, but he never gets a whole one! What a brat that Tuner is! Hehe.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

aaaawwwwww and yes the picture with their tails is great!!!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

haha..what are the chances of catching that last one lol? The cracker one as well...


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

OMG, the last one was so cute I had to copy it into an e-mail and send it to a coworker with the title "Is this not the CUTEST thing you've seen all day?!?!"


----------



## pinkkitties (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah I know. I had just poured their food in their bowls and they ran to eat. Then I refilled their water bowl and that is when I saw their tails. I had to take a picture. It almost looks like I did it on purpose. The cracker pictures are my favorites of Tuner. I had left the crackers on my night stand and then I saw him messing with the package but I never thought he would actually get one. I is so cute. I love my kitties. :2kitties


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

the cracker and the tail ones!!! awwwwwwwwwwwwwww...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

thay are absolutely precious!!!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Ohh, what cuties!!!


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

VERY CUTE KITTIES!  And like the others, the last one is my favorite! Takes a good eye to catch stuff like that!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

I love the tail and foot ones. To cute.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That last picture is sooo cute, and Tuner kinda reminds me of a baby Twinkie. That cracker is as big as his head


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tuner and Gracie are so cute.
I love the cracker one. 
The cracker is as big as he is!
The tail one is so unique. 
Howd you catch that one!!!! How cool!


----------



## pinkkitties (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I love my kitties and think they are so cute. It is nice to know other people think they are cute as well. Now I just need to get a digital camera to get more pictures. :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Those last two pics are amazing... what cute kitties!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I love Tuner! He looks just like Frodo did as a kitten! Be prepared for a BIG boy! :lol:


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Beautiful !!!!! so cute together


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

OMG!!!! 8O Those are the cutest kitties (well of course besides mine, lol)!!! What adorable little kittens. How old are they? What kind, I am guessing that Gracie is a Torteous (sp?) Shell (that's what they are called, correct?). Don't you just love kittens? So cute and so mischeveous! I love the tails connected in that one pic. I used to have rats and was on a rat forum and someones rats did that too. I think animals purposelly do that just to show us how cute they are! Enjoy them, they are cuties!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

pinkkitties said:


> Thanks everyone. I love my kitties and think they are so cute. It is nice to know other people think they are cute as well. Now I just need to get a digital camera to get more pictures. :lol:


indeed! i demand more pictures


----------



## pinkkitties (Feb 22, 2005)

I plan on getting a digital camera sometime soon and I will definitely be posting pictures. Here is one I took of Gracie with my roomates digital camera. It looks like it should be a lotion ad or something. She just fell asleep on my lotion.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Awww.....*sniff* they remind me of Miko and Anderson together .


Your kitties are absolutely *gorgeous*. I love that last pic :luv


Here's my babies at 5 weeks and 7 weeks:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie!! Omg that is him when he was little probably, I had to save that pic :!:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I love the picture with the tails... and the one with the cracker is soooo cute!!!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

8O Thats soooooo adorable!! Ummm... I might have to "borrow" Turner rcat love orange kitties!

(note to self: Dylans next new friend must be orange tabby... preferably Maine ****!)


----------

